# Rattler Passes On A Limit Of Fish ?



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*YOU GUYS MUST HAVE WORN GARY DOWN AFTER THE PSYCO MEET YESTERDAY ! HE CALLED ME THIS AM AT 7 30.....WHA WHA WHA WHAT DID YOU GUYS DO TO HIM YESTERDAY ? HE PASSED ON A BOAT LOAD OF FISH ! *

HawgHvn: Racn had the boat in the water by the time I showed up and had to walk over to Owl Creek from Pendleton. While he was parking the truck, Jack cruised up and offered me a ride (12 feet from the ramp).

We got runnin' out at 9:01. Jamie told me that Jack was bad luck on the water. It seemed to be true the first 15 minutes or so while he was at the helm. But as soon as Jamie took over steering us through that parking lot 2 miles straight outta Rudee, Jack's bad luck disappeared for the rest of the day!

Jamie's homemade umbrella rigs (AWEsum, Dude!) ruled the day and I had more pullage by 9:45 than I had all fall! At one point, I'm standing there with a 32" fish in my hands waiting for Jamie to snap a picture. When I looked over to the other side of the boat and saw the one Jack was unhooking, I looked at my little minnow and tossed it over the side. 

Yep! That's Right! HawgHvn tossing a 32" striper over the side cuz I'm thinking maybe that sucker is just a little too small! And not even thinking twice about it!

Turned out that was probably the smallest we caught, too. Only had 5 fish in the box on the way back - BECAUSE THAT LAST MONSTER that Jamie caught at 36" JUST WOULDN'T FIT IN THERE with Jack's 40" fish. Limited out twice, home early. Never got wet. Never got cold. The Happy Jack purred under our feet all the way back while the wind picked up and the spray started flying.

I won't mention the two fish that Racn lost right at the side of the boat. Both nice ones, and one that we are still arguing over whether it was 45" or 48" inches (see, Jack, that fish DOES keep getting bigger with each retelling of the story). Lost because he wanted a PHOTO of the fish in the water BESIDE the boat. Ah, Well, Jamie. Looks like you'll just have to go back out there again if you want THAT picture!

All I got left to say is, THANKS again, Jamie, that was an awesome ride, terrific pullage, and you and Jack make for some wonderful company. I'm just sorry the trip was, by necessity, so SHORT! LOL.
==============================================
STRAIGHT OUT OF RUDEE.........
THIS IS HOW I REMEMBER IT !! 
HAWG HAD HIS FIRST FISH BY 1/4 PAST 9 !! 



JACK GOT A NICE FISH AND THEN BEFORE YOU KNOW IT HAWG HAS A FISH AND JACK GETS ANOTHER- DOUBLE HOOK UP ( THE FIRST FISH IS ON THE FLOOR.



THEN 2 MORE AND WE GOTTA THROW FISH BACK !! OK WE GOT 4 IN THE BOX AND 4 LET GO BY 9:43 AM - A LIMIT PLUS 2 - 



THEN JACK GETS A 39 7/8 AND THATS 5 IN THE BOX.......



NOW ITS UP TO TO TOP OFF THE LIMIT WITH PLEASURE AND MASS PULLAGE FROM A SHORTY AT 36 INCHES BUT WHAT A COW THAT WEIGHED RIGHT AT 16 POUNDS !!



A GUY TOOK A CARNAGE PIC FOR US ........


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I Don't Want To Talk About It...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rattler, You should hang your head in shame!!! PSYCO's are suppose to have "Hair on their knuckles" [and a charter member at that!]. BOOOoooo! Hisssss!

Racin35, those are some darn pretty fish and that's the kind of trip that sticks in the memory.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know how you guys could head in early when the fishing is that good, I woulda stayed out all day C&R the critters, you're all spoiled!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*After catching nothing from SB beach this weekend ...*

... this post belongs on the boating board :--| 

Nice catch and hey from pics looks like you were within the 3 mile line to boot ~ bonus  

Go boat ho',

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

if it was on the boating board - who would have seen it ?? - its not a fishing report posted- its a copy of a post - set out to harrass one of the top PSYCO's of the group.....


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Geez Gar. Nice fish dudes...TC


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*r35*

Just very jealous and harrassed right along with rattler too  ! And if that's not a boat rock catchin' report/post, then there is no 3 mile EEZ line or top psychos either  

And hey had it been on the boating board at least I wouldn't have seen it (read further disturbed by not hoin' this weekend) and the boating board could use the business/traffic as well  

Again nice pics of the boat load of rock that rattler passed up on, so go fish or harrass a psycho  

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*jealous*

jealous ? no need for that ! your welcome to go along just as well as gary is.......get with him and we - you gary his boy and me will go drag some lure in feb 06 for a whack n stack em trip- gary will tell ya the details.....then just let me know when y'all 3 wanna go.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Pics!!!!!!!!*

Nice fish.....Way to go!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

didn't want to spoil the trip by having the dang hersey sqirts...must have been something i ate...by 9am i was fine...started to call and say come get me...but thats not cool...glad they got some big ones...won't be the last time i hear "YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE"...JAMIE...what you doing fri-sun...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk Jamie and crew. Gary the squirts huh!!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

rattler said:


> ..won't be the last time i hear "YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE"...JAMIE...what you doing fri-sun...



hmmmm 50% rain on Saturday and 30% on Sunday - may go a togg'n w/ greg and steal some of giggys fishies !


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

have fun...i like togs to...great eating...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i dont think anyone will be going anywhere this weekend- who knows- if i go in my boat - you sure too !


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

just let me know...ain't afraid of getting wet...as long as i don't have to swim for it...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Squirtler.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

moved~~~~~~~~>http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23948


----------

